# Supply of Libre sensors



## Rob Parsons (Dec 28, 2017)

Just been told we can get Libre sensors on the NHS, but our local pharmacist, Lloyds, says his wholesaler doesn't stock them. Would appreciate any advice on which pharmacists / wholesalers do.


----------



## Robin (Dec 28, 2017)

Rob Parsons said:


> Just been told we can get Libre sensors on the NHS, but our local pharmacist, Lloyds, says his wholesaler doesn't stock them. Would appreciate any advice on which pharmacists / wholesalers do.


Although they've been approved for NHS use, it depends very much on what your local CCG decides. Ours here in Oxfordshire has put them on the black 'Do not prescribe' list, so no chance of getting them prescribed here. Other areas have allowed them, but only for children, or only for 'special cases', some areas are more amenable. Post code lottery again.
If you are lucky enough to be in an area where they are prescribed, I'd have thought that local pharmacies would be reacting to being asked for them, and would stock them, but I don't know how you find ones which ones do.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi Rob

Have you been given a prescription for the sensors.  If so you are very fortunate as they are rarely being given.  When I got mine it took me two weeks to get a pharmacy that would supply them.  Abbott are not providing the sensors via the wholesalers the pharmacies use, and each pharmacy has to set up its own account with Abbott.  Once they did this there was no difficulty.  I failed with Lloyd’s and two other chains, but both of our Boots Pharmacies have been able to supply them.


----------



## KellyB (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello Rob I got my libre sensors on prescription 2 weeks ago.  Only had to wait 2 days for my local pharmacy to stock them.  I live in Northern Ireland.  I bought the libre last March and until I received the prescription had to pay £50 a sensor.


----------

